

Survey Monkey for the Phone - A Business on Twilio - goberoi
http://blog.twilio.com/2010/01/precision-polling-a-business-built-on-twilio.html

======
fuzzmeister
While this business is interesting, I'd like to point out that currently 7 out
of the 11 comments on this post are from accounts created within the past 12
hours.

~~~
paraschopra
I definitely sense fraud here. Observe the distribution of words in comments
from the newly created accounts. "cool", "i like the way" and other patterns
can be seen.

I'd like to give them a benefit of doubt but if they did this intentionally,
too bad!

~~~
FluidTickets
Meh, I cant speak for the rest, but I'm real. I actually have a previous
account, but wanted to switch for my startup's sake.

------
martythemaniak
You might not believe this, goberoi, but over the holidays I started playing
around/prototyping an identical service (that is, phone polling based on
twillio).

Looks like you guys have a pretty good product, good luck with it.

------
lancerr
Cool article. I've seen precision polling demoed and it's amazing to see the
analysis of call responses getting populated in realtime - totally changes the
way you think about running phone surveys.

------
riceracer
Neat to see a startup that is extending its reach beyond just the Internet and
iPhones - makes it possible to reach more people than just those with an
Internet connection in the home.

------
FluidTickets
I really like this. It's simple and cheap.

One question. How much does computer voice affect participation. I would think
a fair number of call receivers will hang up when they hear the computer. Is
that true?

~~~
goberoi
Fast and cheap: thanks!

Voice recording: actually, you can record your own voice by calling our
recording hotline, or you can upload sound files. All of our clients run
surveys in this way; the computer voice is only useful for testing while
you're developing your survey. You can read more about our voice recording
features here: <http://www.precisionpolling.com/features/audio_setup>

------
bluebutterfly
Very cool. I use SurveyMonkey a lot and it was high time that someone should
make a similar tool for the phone.

------
joberoi
Ease and features combined with pricing model, super affordable for tiniest of
surveys. I will be a user.

------
irequirepudding
great idea. I like that you can upload your own voice. I think a lot of people
will start using this...particularly for political polling and smaller
companies that don't need a heavyweight way to do this.

------
vasilizo
This is great. Graceful and useful tool. Best of luck!

------
natustx
nice - I like the way the results are shown. super simple & easy to understand

------
npost
Very cool.

